# Look at my little lad now -Cookie's story



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

For anyone here who remembers Cookie's story --
link about his past here 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/122242-help.html
now look at my little lad 
here he is with another new friend a tiny rescue girl -he is a big soft cuddly boy -sadly he is deaf and very poorly sighted but it doesn't seem to worry him.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

